# Wood splitter



## jman9404 (May 5, 2013)

I have been considering buying a hydraulic wood splitter run off the rear pump on my B2920. Has anyone ever run one? Tractor supply has one for less than $800.00. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

What type would are you splitting..hard wood or soft wood.

I know of 3 gentlemen which purchase attachment from tractor suppy and weren't happy..wood splitter being one,guess if your going to split light and take your time might be good deal.

Do you have extra ports on your Kubota also some sort of psi relief valve?


----------



## jman9404 (May 5, 2013)

Plan to split all types, I don't mind swinging an ax but some are too hard to split. I already have a rear hydro setup for my backhoe. Figured it would be easy to add the splitter, plus it's very mobile. I keep my wood away from the house for pest and rodent purposes.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

What would be the different in price 3pt hitch splitter compare to rolling splitter in tons.
Just thinking in lines less strain on tractor you can be more mobile w/rolling splitter etc.

Wood stack away from house,good idea.


----------



## jman9404 (May 5, 2013)

Looking at a split fire, anyone use?


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## machold (Jun 11, 2010)

*SplitFire*

Yes, with a B3030; works very well.


----------



## Russhound (Jul 29, 2013)

I looked at lots of splitters last spring. I was looking at the three point hitch splitter at TS. I was not impressed. Plus I use the tractor for moving the logs around when in the woods. Having the spitter on the rear just seemed like a lot of hassle. I ended up with the Ariens 27 to with the side shelf. The Subaru engine starts easily and I rarely bog it down any.


----------



## FTG-05 (Nov 9, 2014)

One of the big uses for my FEL is to move and hold rounds at waist level so I can split them easier. Having the on the rear of the tractor would mean dumping them (or leaving them) on the ground where I would have to lift them up to the splitter table. No thanks. 

This one weighed right at my limit for being able to move it to split horizontally and I was barely able to get it from the bucket to the table. There is no way I would have been able to lift it up to the table from the ground.


----------

